# Dancing while eating?



## PlasticMonkey (Jun 11, 2006)

So, I know mantids like to "Sway" when they're hunting, but why do they sway or bob or "dance" while eating? My mom was observing one of my chinese mantids eating, and she said that she was moving around, kinda like she was dancing in place.

I suggested, "She's happy?"  

Any ideas?


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2006)

I believe it is to blend in. Plants sway in the wind and usually the mantis is sitting still but while it's eating it is making movement which may attract prey that would eat the mantis. So it covers these movements by swaying as if it was a leaf blowing in the wind.


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 11, 2006)

i find it they do this the most right after catching something, like theyre reverberating or something, sometimes vibrating almost really quickly. they seem to slow down as the meal progresses. i am sure the reason is as rick says.


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah thats when I see it too.


----------



## PlasticMonkey (Jun 12, 2006)

Okay. ^_^ I knew they did that while hunting to blend in... I didn't know if it was the same thing while eating too ro not.

(Oh, and I meant to put this in the food forum, not the health one... Sorry! ^_^ ;; )


----------



## infinity (Jun 12, 2006)

the only dumb thing i can think of is that chances are, in the tank, vivarium, pot... whatever... chances are there is no wind! Similarly in a rainforest- the air is *stationary*... so although i agree with the theory completely, this seems to be an inconsistancy.

my theory... miniature ipods :wink:


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 12, 2006)

thats true, i often wonder if theyd be better off staying still when i see them do that in my enclosures here. however, if they are stationary and you blow on them, they do the swaying thing, which is what made me think it was to blend in with swaying leaves and stuff. i guess its just instinct to do it right after catching something, to cover up such a suspect movement as catching prey? kind of like when somebodys walking down the street and they trip, and immediately break into a kind of hop/skip, as if "yeh i meant to do that".

ok so the two are very far removed but i see them as similar in some ways.


----------

